# 1 week old roof wavy in one section



## Fetters5 (7 mo ago)

Hello this roof is 9 days old and has one area that has some pretty bad ripples, is this a poor install job or just roof that needs to settle some more. Rest of the roof is flat


----------



## Slimzimm (5 mo ago)

Poor install. Shingles fish mouth or pucker because they were jammed in or from they way they stocked the shingles over the peak. Valley is a “New Jersey” speed valley and if done correctly won’t be an issue but looks awful.


----------

